# before and after.. my hands are bleeding



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 11, 2014)

So got this last year... Finally was bored enough to take layers of flesh off..
Beforeeeeeee




Afterrrrrr


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2014)

*My hands are bleeding*

I'll bet they are, but a nice outcome from your hard work.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 11, 2014)

*beautifull bike !!*

beautifull bike !!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 11, 2014)

Another nice clean up on a nice bike.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work. That skin will grow back even tougher.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 11, 2014)

That looks great! I love the No.1 on the fender! I imagine its got atleast another 50 yrs now!


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 11, 2014)

What a boat anchor.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 23, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> What a boat anchor.




Damn that's a Nice maroon truss fork.....for a boat anchor that is


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought most of your bikes sat in crates?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2014)

did that belong to lon or No. 1?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> did that belong to lon or No. 1?




No 1..........


----------



## wrongway (Mar 3, 2014)

Who was No. 1?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Who was No. 1?




commander Riker....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 3, 2014)

*I got blisters on my fingers(ringo star}*

Original paint is AWESOME!


----------

